# Any tips building/designing a 28x28 Board and Batten garage Gamb



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi, I am getting ready to build a 28 x 28 Garage, it'll have board and Batten siding a Gambrel Style tin roof, I am going to have a 6 inch concrete floor with two foot high knee walls, the garage will have 10 Ft ceilings on the first floor and 8 ft on second floor.

I plan for now to have either one slider or two sliding barn type doors in the front and a regular door on the side toward the front of the building.

I plan to tyvec the outside of the building and then put up the board and batten, trusses will prob be 2ft oc.

The garage will be build into a bank a bit and that is the reason for the knee walls. There not be a beam in the center so the front will be one big opening, any idea how big I should make that?

I plan to have a Hay door up top with the over hang and pulley system like the old barns.

thanks


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

For inspiration (or even plans) go to barnplans.com. I built a 28X48 to their plans. I did sliding doors with a 12X12 rough opening. They work well, but are difficult if not impossible to get a good seal.

By board and batten, I assume you mean over plywood or OSB sheathing. Otherwise, you need to brace the structure against racking if you are doing real board and batten.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

By the picture it doesn't look like it would work but could you have fit two 12 ft sliding doors on there?

I was going to wrap building in tyvec and then put B&B up and brace the inside.


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

You couldn't go much bigger with sliding doors- maybe a 16' opening max. At that, the doors would stick out past the edges of the barn when fully open. Remember- you only have a theoretical 28' of track. It also becomes tougher to build a suitable header as the doorway gets wider. You could go with a wider overhead door, but you need to be sure to have enough wall area to brace that end of the barn. Why such a big opening? The doors aren't quite all the way open in this shot.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

I will be parking my sunday driver/roadrace car in there which will be parked most of the time, I just want to be able to get other cars in and out with out having to move stuff around, It is hard for me to picture the garage when I am just standing there looking at a empty spot. I am open for door size suggestions, I prob will go with barn type doors now but down the road I may ad garage doors.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Tyvek is junk. Don't waste your money. Use 15 or 30# roofing felt, and it will still be there in 100 years when somebody tears the building down.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

What is the difference in price? between tyvec and roofing felt? Tyvec comes in enough to do 900 Sq ft in one roll.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I don't know the difference.....my guess is tar paper is cheaper.

Point is, Tyvek ( it's spelled with a "k" on the end ) is junk. So what if it "comes in 900sqft rolls" if you're buying 900sqft of JUNK.

I used it on my house when I built it in 1985. Couple years ago, I decided to remove the wood siding I had originally used, and replace it with vinyl siding. The Tyvek that was so stout ( no way you could tear it by hand ) originally had deteriorated to about the quality of Kleenex....that which hadn't already fallen apart....total junk....you could tear it easily by hand, the pieces you could find big enough to do so.

Tar paper I've removed from really old houses, and it looks the same as the day it was installed.

MOST homeowners will never remove the siding to see what has happened to the building paper.....I just happened to do so, and that is what I found with Tyvek. So what looks great today may be crap in 20 years. ( or less.....who knows WHEN it really starts falling apart ? How many folks pull their siding off ? ) 


So, no, I'll never use anything again but tried/timetested/true tar paper. These companies like Dow can keep their fancy building wraps, and fool other folks, but not me anymore.


----------



## jhambley (Nov 21, 2004)

That's a fine looking barn MushCreek. What height are the side walls of your barn? I'm guessing you have a second floor or loft, correct?


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Did you put Plywood down under your Metal roof? are your trusses 16 or 24 oc?


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

I have 12' 4" under the loft floor joists. I went so tall because I plan to put in an automotive lift, and they are a full 12'. The loft has 8' headroom. My trusses are on 24" centers with 5/8 plywood, tar paper, and the metal roofing. The walls are 2X6 on 16" centers, and 5/8 T1-11 siding directly on the studs.


----------

